# laser sight handgun inquiry



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

guys, looking to buy a home protection gun that the wife could handle, would like one outfitted with laser sight, anyone have any suggestions on available models?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

20ga shotgun pump or auto..which ever you think is easiest for her to use. You can find one with a AR style 6 position stock and it could adjust for her and you. No need for a laser just point and pull the trigger. If you must get a pistol look at the S&W Airweights or tarus version in 38 or 38+P. They make some models with laser from the factory.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*HD and Lasers*

This is a somewhat controversial subject. My though is this. 

The little snubbies w/ laser can be used quite easily. My wife, and seems most women, like easy. If I were to choose it would be a double action ONLY. The little S&W's and Ruger's come to mind. Non +P to start with and for training,then "possibly" upwards to a +P load depending on her "attitude". BUT.....IMO,+P not a must.

On my bedside table is a Glock 19 with a Lasermax installed.(This is also one of my club guns.) I personally want the feeling of having 16 shots initially with another 17(Glock 17 mag)as a quick reload. 

The argument always seems to be, as with the tracer style of bullets,...."tracers work both ways". Some feel that the beam of light will give away your position. There is certainly a tradeoff. My Glock's laser has to be intentionally turned on and I like it this way. I have been out at night around my house and the rest of the neighborhood and I do not want a laser emitting a beam under these conditions. 

So my recommendation is.......a laser is fine....but with ON/OFF switch. Also,the laser has to be looking where the weapon is pointing. Right/left=critical,up/down=not so critical. Remember the HD gun fighting range will probably be 10yds max,probably closer to 3-7yds.

Also would suggest that you not consider the laser on a weapon as an intimidation factor. People seem to count on this. Kinda like the sound of a shotgun slide. A cracked up BG probably wont recognize this,or care.

For the wife the very best that you can do is allow her to give several potential handguns a try. Being able to shoot the gun is the main priority. The laser can be installed at a later date. Then practice with them both in a simi low light environment. Everyone needs to see the muzzle flash that their chosen SD/HD weapon produces at night. ----SAWMAN


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

S&W Bodyguard 380 or 38 with built in laser. If the pulsating red dot is not an intimidation factor for the "BG" the next flash should do the trick.....I'm thinking that at 3 to 7 yards your location is very likely already known! The dot keeps your focus on the intended target without having to THINK about aligning the sights allowing for accurate defensive posture or on the move firing....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Like said a shotgun is the best home defense there is. With that being said i have a glock 27 and a S&W 469 under my pillow. With the shot gun if it doesnt go boom just pump again, no action to try to clear, or a revolver if it doesnt go boom just pull the trigger again. I would say for revolver s&w in 38+p, shouldnt be to much for her and as long as you tell her she can handle it she shouldnt be scared of it. Maybe find some buddies with shotguns and some with revolvers and pay for the rounds and shotgun shells and their range time and go try some different models.
Goodluck


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got a S&W 642 with the Crimson Trace LG 305s and like it a lot. I wouldn't recommend the +P ammo for a lady though. It kicks quite a bit more than standard loads. You also might want her to compare the 642 (DA only) with the 637 or 638. She might like to have the option to cock it.
If you come across a good deal without the laser, CT has a $50 rebate going on right now.
You might even want to look at the standard weight revolvers for her for reduced recoil.


----------



## Big Wizard (Oct 11, 2009)

Speaking specifically for home defense assuming your wife wouldn't go for regular practice sessions at the range.
To me without question the answer is a pump 12ga with a folding stock and pistol grip. A mounted light like the Streamlight TLR series with pressure switch mounted on the forearm is a must. I prefer #1 buck over 00, the pellets are slightly smaller but there are quite a few more of them and they are a bit less likely to penetrate a wall.
The laser is ok and another visual deterrent if you have the option of not shooting on contact but that forces you to point the weapon at someone who may not be an immediate threat. I refer you to rule #1 *Never point a firearm at something you do not intend to kill. *In the heat of an adrenaline filled moment, an accidental discharge may kill someone and put you in jail. Now with that said if an aggressor sees by your laser that your not pointing your weapon directly at him/her they may not take you as seriously.
Finally don't let any one, her included, talk you out of a 12ga because of the recoil. While it may wear out your shoulder shooting at cans, you wont feel a thing in that adrenaline filled moment. 

Good luck, may you never need such a thing, and Semper Fi,
Wiz.


----------

